# Catfish



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey have you guys eaten catfish, it is alright although to many bones, that is why if my dad goes fishing I don't like to eat the fish he has caught. But the weird thing is he will cut off the catfishes head and nail it to a board or a tree, and the thing will live up to 3 days I think or it is the nerves, either way it still blinks and breathes out it's mouth and it is weird to see.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

catfish is awesome best fish i have ever ate


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

almost forgot thats how u clean them cut the head then with some pliers pull the skin from the meat and of course the cleaning of the insides


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would disagree about the best fish eaten, I like swordfish the best it is so good.mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know this is non-piranha discussion, but usually the topics here will be about living fish








and also eating fish is minging


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He started it by the eating comment lol


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I love Catfish, although Swordfish and talapia are much better. Talapia is compared to Catfish but sweeter.

-Kevin-


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i love catfish but i heard people do that nail their head to the tree and use pliers to take skin off matter of fatc 1 story my boy caught a catfish and didnt feel like fighting with it so he said ill put it in the freezer and screw with it later like 4-5 hrs later he comes back to that it out so he could clean it the friggin thing jumping around like nothing!!!!! their strong bastards!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> But the weird thing is he will cut off the catfishes head and nail it to a board or a tree, and the thing will live up to 3 days I think or it is the nerves, either way it still blinks and breathes out it's mouth and it is weird to see.


 Now that is one of the nastiest things I've ever heard of. Good ornament to put up on trees during Holloween time!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

True it would scare the little kids bad.


----------

